# MEDICAL MARIJUANA AND PARKINSON’S: HOW CAN IT HELP?



## Daniel Mufasa (Aug 28, 2018)

Parkinson’s disease counts as a qualifying medical condition in most states with medical marijuana. Learn what the science says about cannabis for Parkinson’s now.

Since medical marijuana is currently only legal in 29 states, researchers are just now beginning to understand why cannabis for Parkinson’s might be so successful.

There’s no known cure for PD, and since the disease is progressive, it can also get worse over time.

Medications have been shown to slightly improve a few of these symptoms, though not without their unpleasant side effects.

Since several studies show your body’s natural endocannabinoid system is involved in certain neurodegenerative processes, cannabinoids found in medical marijuana may be worth exploring for PD symptoms.
*HOW DOES MEDICAL MARIJUANA AND PARKINSON’S WORK?*
So what is your body’s endocannabinoid system?

Basically, your brain has tons of cannabinoid receptors all over the place. It produces its own cannabinoids (endo- means internal) but outside sources can also dock in these receptors too.

Here’s what’s so special about the endocannabinoid system and PD: these receptors are highly concentrated in an area specifically affected by Parkinson’s.

Known as the basal ganglia, this powerhouse contains the globus pallidus and the substantia nigra pars reticulata, which are really complicated names for saying it’s a cannabinoid receptor-packed house.

This area is home to the most densely packed cannabinoid receptors you’ll find anywhere else in your body.

So wouldn’t it be great if you could find a drug to specifically work in this area and hopefully influence these receptors to counteract the symptoms of PD?

Cue medical marijuana.

See, there are over 100 different cannabinoids found in cannabis.

The two main cannabinoids are:


THC, known more formally as tetrahydrocannabinol. This is responsible for the “high” you feel with marijuana.


CBD, or cannabidiol, which lacks all the psychoactive effects of THC yet has been studied extensively for its therapeutic use in diseases such as cancer, epilepsy, Alzheimer’s, and more [2][3].

When the American Academy of Neurology (AAN) conducted an overview of 34 studies on medical marijuana for neurological disorders, they learned spasticity, central pain syndromes, and bladder dysfunction seemed to be improved after marijuana use [4].

Since many of these symptoms overlap with those of Parkinson’s, patients and their caregivers have been curious if cannabis will help them too.

Learn more: https://thcphysicians.com/medical-marijuana-for-parkinsons/


----------



## herpawearo (Aug 4, 2020)

Liquidat1on said:


> And... it actually works? That's strange. I have always thought that it doesn't help at all.



Nothing strange about it.


----------



## herpawearo (Aug 6, 2020)

Liquidat1on said:


> And... it actually works? That's strange. I have always thought that it doesn't help at all.



Didn't you ever hear about medical marijuana? People use it to fight pain, insomnia, etc. This is what I use it for, BTW. I buy it from Brooklyn, NY Medical Marijuana Delivery Service and use it to fight pain I have after surgery. 3 years passed, but it still hurts from time to time. And when it hurts, I can't sleep. I never heard about healing Parkinson with marijuana, though. I've heard that people use it for epilepsy and autism. Maybe it works with Parkinson the same way, I dunno.


----------



## Cannapoop (Jan 4, 2022)

Various factors can stimulate neurotransmitter activity, initiating a set of physiological responses. In cannabis, it is mainly THC or CBD binding to endocannabinoid receptors that produce new physiological reactions in the body. In some states, CBD can be purchased over the counter with no prescription or medical marijuana license and is considered legal if it’s produced from industrial hemp. In all states where medical marijuana is legal, CBD is covered under the same legal protections.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 4, 2022)

Search downs d watch "The God Plant" movie.
It shows a guy with it that can not hold still, arms moving, etc. Couple of draws on a vape pen and I've stops.

Bubba


----------

